# 06 Pathfinder Passenger Water Leak



## Antiguan Pathfinder (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 5 month old Euro Spec left-hand drive Pathfinder LE. It all began around 1 month ago when I noticed a wet patch under neath the passenger mat. Yesterday I removed the carpet around the door jams and found water was up to 1" in some areas. The sponge insulation in the front passenger area was soaked. After drying the area, I poured water in the sunroof tray and the AC outdoor intake, water flowed out of the lower fender areas.I checked the AC condensate line when runing and it flowed nicely out the firewall. Anyone of you guys can help me figure this one out? The dealer down here in the Caribbean has no clue.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you check the door seals. Sometimes a windblown rain can leak through a worn out seal. The seal could also be folded and pinched which would let in water. Check the inside bottom of the door panel to see if it's wet. If the drain holes of the door are clogged it will seep out the panel.


----------



## Antiguan Pathfinder (Mar 18, 2007)

The door seals look perfect as a 5 month old car should. I even sprayed the door seals with a hose when the door was closed. The water always apears from underneath the carpet. Especially the front pasenger firewall its the most damp area. I am leaning toward the condensate leak. Does anyone have exploded diagrams for the 06 Pathfinder Dash/Ac?.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Antiguan Pathfinder said:


> The door seals look perfect as a 5 month old car should. I even sprayed the door seals with a hose when the door was closed. The water always apears from underneath the carpet. Especially the front pasenger firewall its the most damp area. I am leaning toward the condensate leak. Does anyone have exploded diagrams for the 06 Pathfinder Dash/Ac?.



Will this work?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds like a drain tube is clogged from the heat exchanger. Item 6 on the drawing above. 

Also have you check that nothing has penetrated the body underneath. If you ran over something and it kicked up and put a hole, that would be a cause. I'm reaching on this one, but it has happened to me.


----------



## Antiguan Pathfinder (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank You for the diagram. I checked out the underside of the passenger compartment and it looks fine. I will check item 6 to ensure it is unblocked. Where does the rear ac condensate go to? The funny thing is I have left the carpet open to monitor the mositure and the water that accumlated has for the most part dried out. The area still wet is the foam insulation on the firewall. Hopefully I willl find the source before my floor board rusts out.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Antiguan Pathfinder said:


> Thank You for the diagram. I checked out the underside of the passenger compartment and it looks fine. I will check item 6 to ensure it is unblocked. Where does the rear ac condensate go to? The funny thing is I have left the carpet open to monitor the mositure and the water that accumlated has for the most part dried out. The area still wet is the foam insulation on the firewall. Hopefully I willl find the source before my floor board rusts out.



The rear AC goes outside under the body...... look under the body and you will see a tube..


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Antiguan Pathfinder said:


> I have a 5 month old Euro Spec left-hand drive Pathfinder LE. It all began around 1 month ago when I noticed a wet patch under neath the passenger mat. Yesterday I removed the carpet around the door jams and found water was up to 1" in some areas. The sponge insulation in the front passenger area was soaked. After drying the area, I poured water in the sunroof tray and the AC outdoor intake, water flowed out of the lower fender areas.I checked the AC condensate line when runing and it flowed nicely out the firewall. Anyone of you guys can help me figure this one out? The dealer down here in the Caribbean has no clue.



Sounds like something the dealership should be looking in to.

X


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

check under the right kick panel of the pass. side. Pull the seat out, pull the carpet up and have someone pour water over the right front fender and door, watch in the upper right corner for water leakage. I had an altima that was doin that on me. just filled up a little hole with some sealer.


----------



## deepr13 (Oct 26, 2021)

Did you ever find the source of your leak?


----------



## QX401-ABF (Dec 10, 2021)

Do you have a sunroof? I had wet carpet on driver's side (but there are drains on each side of the sunroof). You will see little holes in the corners on the roof (closet to the front) if you open the sunroof. As I recall, I pushed a piece of drip irrigation tubing down there (the skinny ones that drip emitters attach to). It's pretty stiff and won't scratch the channel. But I also remember putting a piece of 1/4" polyethylene (clear) tubing in the hole about 3 or 4 inches and then hooking it up to the shop vac (you just make a seal with your hand.) I got it cleaned out and then no more leak/wet carpet.

I spent quite a while drying the carpet by placing towels on it and literally standing up (as much as I could) in the SUV and pressing down with my feet to soak up the water. I got the last bit out with the shop vac. Getting the water out was the most time-consuming part! LOL

If you get the drain unclogged, you will see it pour out under the SUV. Don't put too much water in there to test it until you know you have it unclogged. Otherwise, it's all going to wind up in your carpet. 

Good luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're replying to a 14 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## QX401-ABF (Dec 10, 2021)

rogoman said:


> You're replying to a 14 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Thanks. Yeah, I knew that but I saw that someone had posted just 2 months ago, asking if there was a solution. I was trying to help that person.


----------

